# Frame - check...but....Campy



## MarkinPerkins (Feb 24, 2017)

I know I am getting a Swiss Cross...that is where the fun begins. I also know it will have Campagnolo (probably Chorus w/Potenza Med. rear). 

Where my issue comes in is disk brakes. I know that Campagnolo will have their offering Q4ish...but, I was thinking something sooner. 

So, going from the Chorus Ergo 11 lever to a cable, to TRP? 

Thoughts?

First person to say "Shimano" gets an internet slap :mad2:


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

Before you go Campagnolo, you might want to check out this thread - New Ritchey Road Logic - particularly post #312, and check with Ritchey if a Campagnolo chainset fits on a Swiss Cross. I got lucky on my Road Logic that my Record chainset had clearance. Others haven't been so lucky - I heard a few other stories of clearance issues with Campag chainsets on Ritchey frames at the Frostbite show - so I'd urge a little caution and checking with the Swiss Cross.


----------



## MarkinPerkins (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up. Turns out, what I might do is put Record 10 on the bike (kit from one of my road bikes)...so, it would have 10 and thus the 10 chain and on a 12t "should" have the clearance. If not, I really have no issue re-dishing a wheel to pull it 1-2mm over to the non-drive side (move at the hub, not the rim). Just looking at the $$$, I could put a new SuperRecord kit on a road bike, migrate the Record 10 stuff, get a crankset (CT) and rear der and be done with it.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

Please look at the thread I linked to, it is the small chainring/chainring bolts that contact the chainstay that is the issue with some Campag chainsets.


----------

